# Driving license in Australia



## Asianguyen (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm trying to get a driving license in Australia, 
Heard it's quite difficult to pass the test here. advices please? 

Cheers
H


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Asianguyen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm trying to get a driving license in Australia,
> Heard it's quite difficult to pass the test here. advices please?
> ...


This depends which country you come from.. 

It's apparently much easier to pass in Australia than in the UK.

But compared to some Asian countries it will be much harder.

Ensure you take the relevant state based online practice tests, for the state you are living in.


----------



## Asianguyen (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah, see..i'm from Vietnam and we don't even drive on the left haha.
Thanks anyway. I think i would have to get the leaner permit first and hire a teacher from RACV for lessons then.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Asianguyen said:


> Yeah, see..i'm from Vietnam and we don't even drive on the left haha.
> Thanks anyway. I think i would have to get the leaner permit first and hire a teacher from RACV for lessons then.


I drove in Europe once, pulled out from a petrol station and all of a sudden I was facing all the traffic coming at me 

To get a learner permit, you need to pass the Learner's Theory Test.
This can be very different in each State, so, as I mentioned, do the one relevant to your state.

My fiance was doing a practice one online, and asked me some questions, which I didn't know. She was doing the Victoria one, we are in Qld.
A hook turn? That's where you get in the left lane to Turn right !!! (Only in Melbourne)


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

JandE said:


> I drove in Europe once, pulled out from a petrol station and all of a sudden I was facing all the traffic coming at me
> 
> To get a learner permit, you need to pass the Learner's Theory Test.
> This can be very different in each State, so, as I mentioned, do the one relevant to your state.
> ...


I have to driver license ... and i agree with you.


----------



## sweetnovember (Nov 10, 2015)

I haven't tried driving a right hand. It seems confusing! LOL


----------

